# Want to start modifying my 15' V-Hull that i just got



## alanbird_87 (Mar 22, 2010)

I finally got my boat sea worthy!! It is a 15' V hull 1972 Monark with a 79 25hp Johnson on it and an old motorguide trolling motor. I had to do a few things to the trailer its on such as new rims and tires and leaf springs and to the boat i repositioned the trolling motor to make it more secure and gave the gas motor new spark plugs, new wires, new water pump and and two transom mount bolts instead of big wood screws. There are also a few other modifications i want to do to the boat. I want to add a deck to it (not a real high one) with some storage space such as a rod locker, a live well, and a place to keep battery out of my way. The boat has three bench seats in it that if i could take the middle one out to provide more space. But the middle seat is riveted in. How could i remove it, and if so will i lose hull support and could this support be replaced or would it affect the boats performance drastically? If anyone has any suggestions please reply. I plan to get pics up soon so bare with me.


----------



## lcdr frank (Mar 22, 2010)

One word...DON'T. You will loss the support the seat provides which results in flex in the hull. With alum you will shorten its life and are asking for failure of the hull structure.


Frank


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 22, 2010)

lcdr frank said:


> One word...DON'T. You will loss the support the seat provides which results in flex in the hull. With alum you will shorten its life and are asking for failure of the hull structure.
> 
> 
> Frank




If you can supply some other kind of support in the seats place it is ok to remove the seat imo. Many have done it on this board, but it really depends on what kind of water you plan on getting into.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Mar 22, 2010)

O ok thanks for the advice, but could you look at buffords mod to see if you think this will work on my boat?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 22, 2010)

alanbird_87 said:


> O ok thanks for the advice, but could you look at buffords mod to see if you think this will work on my boat?




I cant make that call for you.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Mar 22, 2010)

Pretty sure CrappieSlayer did a mod to support his sides that would work for you.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Mar 22, 2010)

Got some pictures today and also started working on front deck let me know what yall think.


----------



## sturdi87 (Apr 13, 2010)

I would say it has potential! The front support for the front deck, how is that supported, looks like it is screwed to a factory bench correct?

Also, yes you could take your middle seat out, I sure know I would want to, but yes you would be losing some support/structural integrity, so yes you would want/need to do some redneck engineering to make up for this, but it certainly can be done. I haven't done it personally, but there are so many examples on this site of people doing it, seemingly successfully. As well as different schemes for bracing it up etc., that I conclude yes you can! So do some lurking, get some ideas, and I'm sure you'll figure out a way to do it! I think it will be a lot of work though...

Hows that motor run? If I were you if the rig is in usable condition then I would be using it right now! I got my rig over a month and a half ago and thought I could be on the water in a week, well a month and a half later and it hasn't been wet. And the bass are biting. I'm just missing some linkage for my steering, as soon as I get that then all mods stop for now!


----------



## alanbird_87 (Apr 15, 2010)

The front support for the deck is screwed into the front seat and it supports the front deck nicely. I have a few more pics of the front deck carpeted and with a seat on it so as soon as i get the time i will post it. Also, the motor runs great! only porblem is that it sometimes wants to jump out of gear, maybe the clutch dog. I need a new prop for it cause its all dinged up and scratched. I have had it on the water fishing about four times since I've had it. Only thing is I took it off the trailer to start paint about a week ago and have not even touched it yet because of school. But school is almost out and i should resume progress soon, hopefully tomorrow. Thanks for the pointers, though.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 15, 2010)

Looking good so far man.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Apr 27, 2010)

Finally got some pics of the painting process! 4-27-10 I used paint stripper to remove the paint from the boat. Worked very well but messy. Also got the tongue of the trailer painted black instead of it looking rusty. Hopefully, I will apply paint to it Thursday afternoon!! Let me know what u think.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 27, 2010)

Looking good... removing paint is always the fun part...


----------



## alanbird_87 (Apr 29, 2010)

Some more updated pics 4-29-10. These are some pics of the primer application. Hopefully i can put some paint on later this afternoon!!!


----------



## Boater (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a 14' and removed the center bench seat in mine, I have photos of the mods done to strengthen the hull here is the link to my posts on this site. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=10823 If you have any questions hit me up.


----------



## BottomDweller (Apr 30, 2010)

Just looiking at your trailer and trying to see what was done with the tongue. Was it cut and then an extension bolted on underneath?


----------



## alanbird_87 (May 1, 2010)

Nah, Bottomdweller, in the first few pics on page 1 the tongue is all rusted and stuff. All i did was grind that rust off and paint it black just to make it look a little more decent.


----------



## alanbird_87 (May 1, 2010)

Here are the pics of the new paint job!!!! Painted it Friday morning and let it dry upside down until today aroun 4 o'clock. I really like the way the color (Forest Shade) turned out. Now all i got to do is get my registration put on Monday and maybe some sort of decal!? Also got to looking at the carpet on my trailer bunks and i think i might need to replace the carpet on them.


----------



## Froggy (May 3, 2010)

Very nice, tracker in the garage is pretty cool to!


----------



## alanbird_87 (May 5, 2010)

After paint got all my stuff put back onto my boat!!! Ready to go fishing now until I start working on it again!!! Tell me what you think.Still got some work to do to the inside though.





Those wooden blocks were added to help support the transom.


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 5, 2010)

Looks good so far.


----------



## Froggy (May 5, 2010)

Looks good, what I would do right now is go fishing, worry about the rest when you have time! 8)


----------



## alanbird_87 (May 5, 2010)

Oh yeah that is my plan!!! Got to get an impeller put in my motor Friday. And hope to be fishing Tuesday!!!


----------



## john110 (May 6, 2010)

The paint job looks great. If you do not mind me asking what brand and type of paint did you use.


----------



## alanbird_87 (May 6, 2010)

john110, its actually paint from walmart. It's called Forest Shade and it was about 17$ for a gallon. Only took about a quart to paint the boat with two coats. I'll just keep the paint for anything else that will go on my boat.


----------



## STCROIXbassman (Feb 21, 2011)

How stable is this boat with the casting deck?


----------



## alanbird_87 (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry bout gettin back so late but the boat is very stable with the casting deck. I can get up and move all around with it. Stand up and fish if u want to.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Mar 9, 2013)

Its been awhile sonce I've posted anything but I'm gonna try to add these pics of some recent mods


----------



## Ringo Steele (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Jesse,
Did you ever take out the middle bench (couldn't tell from your latest pictures)? I came up with a compromise on my Ouachita semi-vee....


----------



## alanbird_87 (Mar 11, 2013)

I didnt take out the middle bench...Im still deciding if I should or shouldnt...I really like your method though...so if i do decide to it will be a walkthrough design like yours...thanks for that pic and post


----------

